# [A] Aller Anfang ist grün...



## mete (1. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ja, schon wieder ein Aufbauthread, es tut mir Leid


Grandioser Einstieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2016)

Hmmm... interessant!


----------



## mete (3. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2016)

Auf die Stütze hab' ich auch schon ein Aufge geworfen. Die ganzen Procraft-Teile sind recht interessant. Was kann der Lenker?


----------



## dvt (3. Juni 2016)

Ist das der PRC HB3? Oder der HB2?
Ich interessiere mich nämlich für den HB3, würde aber gerne wissen, wie es um die Steifigkeit steht...

Wird die Stütze nicht mehr mit Micorfaser-Säckchen in einem Karton geliefert?


----------



## mete (3. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2016)

Zur Not haette ich noch eine in Grau 31,6x400 ueber...
Die gabel gefaellt mir sehr und auf den Rahmen bin ich auch sehr gespannt


----------



## mete (3. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist der HB2, keine Ahnung was der kann, habe ich das erste Mal gekauft.


Dann begebe ich mich mal auf die Suche nach Gewichtsangaben etc.


----------



## dvt (3. Juni 2016)

HB3 bei 720mm 125g
HB2 bei 660mm 155g
(alles lt. Hersteller/bike24.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (3. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Diman (3. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Schwarz mit Bunt


Wenn es bunt werden soll, würde ich einen neuen Lenker holen.


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Juni 2016)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## vansx (3. Juni 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Wenn es bunt werden soll, würde ich einen neuen Lenker holen.



MEEEGAAA !!!


----------



## mete (4. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2016)

Den hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm, aber ich glaub das ich mit dem Sitzwinkel nicht hingekommen waere. Bin aber gespannt, wie es bei dir wird.
Du weist ja: eigentlich musst du die Reba auf Xloc umbauen und deinen Monarch XX mit Fullsprint verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (5. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2016)

Was ist denn da ans Ende der Achse geschraubt?


----------



## mete (5. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2016)

Das sind inlays mit denen man eine Kurbel aus 170 oder 175er fragen kann... Aber frag mich nicht welche es war 

Edit: wenn die App auf die letzte Seite des Thread springt, sieht man auch, dass es schon beantwortet wurde 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (5. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2016)

Dieser Dämpfer soll ziemlich gut sein 

Hast du den Gabelschaft so gnadenlos gekürzt oder war das der Vorbesitzer? Ich zumindest habe diese Angewohnheit...


----------



## mete (5. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (5. Juni 2016)

Berichte bitte mal, ob sich bei deinem SL-K Vorbau die Schrauben lösen/der Lenker verdreht,
wenn dein Bike im Einsatz ist.
Hab einen der ersten lieferbaren SL-K's mit einem neuen Syntace Duraflite Carbon verbaut.
Bis jetzt musste ich 3x auf 200km die Schrauben nachziehen, da sich der Lenker verdreht hat.
Nicht normal!

Was ist das für ein Rahmen, wenn kein Dengfu?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2016)

Laut einer Anleitung bei fsa soll der Schafft (die reden von Carbon Schäften) mindestens 2mm über den Vorbau gehen und da dann eben ein 5mm Spacer drauf.
Ich hab auch einen zu kurzen Gabelschafft und bei mir endet er exakt mit Oberkante Vorbau... Ich spekuliere drauf, dass die 2mm über den Vorbau nur bei Carbon Pflicht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (5. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## MTK85 (6. Juni 2016)

Die Gabel hat doch das gleiche grün wie meine Reba am Cube, gefällt mir!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (6. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Den Vorbau habe ich schon ein paar 1000km gefahren, da verdreht sich nix, vielleicht ein nicht maßhaltiges Modell bei Vorbau oder Lenker erwischt?



Den Duraflite habe ich schon vermessen, ist 0.2mm unrund. Vorbau lässt sich schlecht messen, ist ja nur ein halber Durchmesser. 
Auf dem Duraflite ist natürlich massig Klarlack drauf, aber schon der vorher kurz montierte uralte K-Force war nach 30km locker.
Werde den Vorbau reklamieren, da passt was nicht. 
In der Verbindung Lenker/Vorbau knarzt es auch, trotz bereits erhöhten Drehmoments.


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (6. Juni 2016)

Genug, um damit eine Reba zu sperren.
Die Kombi habe ich an einem meiner Bikes verbaut, funktioniert tadelos.


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (6. Juni 2016)

Ok, hatte ich wohl überlesen.
Müsste ich jetzt nicht bei 30°C auf der Arbeit schmoren, könnte ich mal messen.
Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, passt.
Allerdings ist das "DT-Hebelchen" sehr wackelig, etwas unergonomisch zu bedienen.
Ich bezweifele, ohne die Bedienkräfte einer Vyro zu kennen, dass damit glücklich wirst.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (6. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> sondern zum Schalten der Vyro und die braucht 8mm Seileinzug



Ca. 11.5mm gemessener Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (8. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mi2 (9. Juni 2016)

was wiegt denn die vyro so komplett?


----------



## vansx (10. Juni 2016)

mi2 schrieb:


> was wiegt denn die vyro so komplett?



Laut Herstellerseite 1250 g http://www.vyro.com/produkt/vyro-amen1/


----------



## mete (10. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (12. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (13. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## vansx (13. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Aaaalso, meine Vyro wiegt 835g ohne Innenlager (Kurbeln komplett incl. Ansteuerung und Bashguard), kommen also nur noch ca. 100g für Innenlager (HTII) und Spacer drauf. Wer den Bahsguard nicht benötigt, spart so um die 40g würde ich sagen.



Sehr schön, danke! 
Hatte es mir selbst auch mal durchgerechnet und bin auf ca. 880g gekommen was ja somit in etwa passen würde.. (mit Innenlager & ohne Bash)


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2016)

Das Bandarolen Dings waere mir zu viel...


----------



## mete (13. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## vansx (13. Juni 2016)

mich stört eher die orange Leitung für die Vyro, wirkt so wie sie verlegt ist leider sehr dominant.

Aber ansonsten sieht's gut aus, gewagt aber interessant


----------



## mete (13. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (16. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (17. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (21. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2016)

Äußerst schick!


----------



## dvt (21. Juni 2016)

Yep, sehr gut geworden.

Bzgl. den Dekoren, ich würde nichts aufkleben. Wenn dann vielleicht eher in Schwarz-glänzend?


----------



## mete (21. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## CreepingDeath (21. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Vermutlich werde ich es auch erst einmal so machen. Achso, Teile die ich noch schuldig bin sind:
> 
> Bremsen - die guten XTR 980 (aus dem Jahr 2010!)
> Schaltwerk - ebenfalls XTR 980, eventuell muss ich hier wegen der Vyro noch auf ein gedämpftes umsteigen
> ...


Ich kann mich mit den orangenen Zügen nicht anfreunden. Sonst gefiele es mir sehr gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2016)

Kann was, aber der Steuerrohrbereich ist ein ordentlicher Klotz!


----------



## mete (21. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2016)

War auch wenn dann Kritik wegen der Optik. Aber steif ist es sicher.


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2016)

Ich finde es klasse! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (22. Juni 2016)

Saugeiles Bike, gratuliere!


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## H8machine (24. Juni 2016)

Gefällt mir echt gut das Gerät.


----------



## pmsah21 (3. Juli 2016)

Sehr geiles Rad geworden! Sieht irgendwie durch den Vorbau sehr schnell aus. Ich würde mich über Geometriedaten zum Rahmen freuen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2016)

Sag auch mal was zu den Pedalen. Ich hab ja ein xtr Paar zerstört und brauch Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (1. August 2016)

Moin!
Hätte mal eine Frage zu deiner Bar Fly Halterung fürs Garmin. Ist doch eine Bar Fly, oder?
Hab denselben Vorbau in 90mm Länge und bisher keine Halterung gekauft, da ich dachte, aufgrund der extrem breiten Lenkerklemmung des SL-K würde das Garmin zu weit aus der Mitte stehen. Jetzt sehe ich aber bei dir, das dem nicht so ist.
Evtl. schon mal die SRAM QuickView bei dem Vorbau probiert? Ich glaub, die geht nicht so weit rüber......?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. August 2016)

einfach bilder gucken.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwir7u_4_J_OAhWM6RQKHWx3AM0Q9QEIVzAE


----------



## Kottenstroeter (3. August 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> einfach bilder gucken.
> 
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwir7u_4_J_OAhWM6RQKHWx3AM0Q9QEIVzAE



Danke für den Link.
Nur leider nutzt der nix, da kein FSA Flatforce Vorbau mit der breiten Klemmung in Verbindung mit der SRAM QuickView Halterung verbaut.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2016)

wenn die halterung bei einem normal breiten vorbau ganz an diesem positioniert werden muss, damit das garmin mittig vor dem vorbau positioniert ist, kann das garmin dann bei einem breiteren vorbau auch mittig positioniert werden? ich denke nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2016)

Um das ganze ab zu kuerzen guggst du:





bissle aus der mitte, aber whatever!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (5. August 2016)

Danke, auch wenn ich nix sehe.
Der Sram QuickView-Halterung passt übrigens nicht über den SL-K Vorbau!
Der Höhenversatz reicht nicht aus, wie ich heute feststellen durfte. Garmin steht leicht nach vorne geneigt. 

Aber ich will metes Thread mal nicht weiter zuspammen....


----------



## mete (5. August 2016)

.


----------

